# Starting a cycle soon...is the one I have planned a waste of time?



## Zalheim (Aug 15, 2020)

Hi, I just ordered 75x 200mg caps and will be starting pretty much as soon as they get here.  I've been reading a bunch about dnp just to make sure I apply as much harm prevention effort as possible.  

I'm planning for a sort of staggered cycle and just wanted to see if anyone would weigh in on whether I'm doing this all wrong.

My plan is as follows:

First week - 1 cap a day for 5 days then a 2 day break.
Second week - 2 caps a day for 5 days then a 2 day break.
Third week - 2 caps a day for 5 days and then a 1 week break before I restart the cycle at week one.


I'm mainly curious if those 2 day breaks are going to screw everything up.  I'm already cutting pretty hard, but honestly it's easy right now since I let myself get so overweight.  I used to be in the military and was in pretty good shape but I got real lazy after I got out.  I was up to 230 lbs at only 5'7".  I started cutting calories via intermittent fasting and working out in 25 minute increments, 4 times a day, 6 days a week.  It's been less than 2 months and I'm already down more than 30 lbs.  

Currently I'm taking a half tsp of creatine twice a day, 100mg of caffeine twice a day, a multivitamin with iron and calcium twice a day, and vitamin d3 twice a day.  I'm mainly here for advice on the dnp but if you'd also like to give me some supplement advice too I'm all ears!

Thank you ahead of time for any help y'all can give me!


----------



## Jin (Aug 15, 2020)

Zalheim said:


> Hi, I just ordered 75x 200mg caps and will be starting pretty much as soon as they get here.  I've been reading a bunch about dnp just to make sure I apply as much harm prevention effort as possible.
> 
> I'm planning for a sort of staggered cycle and just wanted to see if anyone would weigh in on whether I'm doing this all wrong.
> 
> ...



I see no point in those breaks- whats your thinking behind that?

Start off with a week of 200mg/day and make sure you can tolerate DNP. Have a week off after that and then go on and stay on until you've lost the weight you want to lose or are tired of dealing with the side effects.

Great work in losing the weight so far.

If you want to be part of this community I would try again and write an introduction. If all you wanted was an answer to your question then I'll just wish you good luck.


----------



## Zalheim (Aug 15, 2020)

Jin said:


> I see no point in those breaks- whats your thinking behind that?
> 
> Start off with a week of 200mg/day and make sure you can tolerate DNP. Have a week off after that and then go on and stay on until you've lost the weight you want to lose or are tired of dealing with the side effects.
> 
> ...




Intro made, this community is definitely one I'd like to stick around in.

The breaks were just for the harm reduction aspect.  You guys are a lot more knowledgeable with this stuff, so I know it may seem silly to you.  But, I'm just a newbie so until I'm more experienced my first priority will always be safety.  

That's why I'm here.  You guys have oceans of knowledge on these subjects, whereas mine would be more comparable to an eye dropper.  Everyone's situation is different which is why reading can only help so much.  Typically, after I research literally anything, I do what they call a "rubber-duck debugging" which is where you pretend to explain the subject to a 3rd party as best you can.  In the process you'll learn where all of your knowledge gaps are so you know what to keep researching.  When that hits a dead end is when I head to the experts, you guys.



A follow up question to your recommendation:  You said to stay on until I've lost the weight I want.  That would likely take over a month and I've read that t3 production can be affected after 3 weeks.  Should I take supplements for that?  My goal weight for the scale is to hit 160 and keep cutting more after that but instead of worrying about numbers on the scale I'd be measuring myself for bodyfat% instead.


----------



## Blasetoise (Aug 15, 2020)

The 1 day break is useless since DNP builds up overtime cuss it has a 36h half life time.


----------



## Trump (Aug 15, 2020)

200mg for 10 days then take a break and see how it has worked and get an idea of how effective it is. Leave it then a week for the water to come off. After that we would go on 200 mg till you have reached your target. Start benedryl day before and throughout. Keep drinking electrolytes all the time too.


----------



## Trump (Aug 15, 2020)

You don’t  need to supplement the t3


----------



## Zalheim (Aug 18, 2020)

Trump said:


> 200mg for 10 days then take a break and see how it has worked and get an idea of how effective it is. Leave it then a week for the water to come off. After that we would go on 200 mg till you have reached your target. Start benedryl day before and throughout. Keep drinking electrolytes all the time too.



This is precisely the kind of info I was looking for, thank you!


----------

